# Video of traffic stop with Taser



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

This has sound with it too...

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/content/news/video/taser_video3a.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This article goes along with it.

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/content/news/special_reports/tasers/index.html


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I can't get enough of that video. What a fu**ing drama queen!!


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Maybe next time she's given an order by a Police Officer she will comply! :lol: I love the tazer, it is a great tool.

Stay Safe.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*This video was posted under another topic; but this one is much better.
If you chose, you can actually listen to FTO Aiken's narration of the entire incident. It's worth a listen.*


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

Good job on the part of the officer. He kept his cool, and made a clean stop and arrest.

This video is bound to become a training tool...Right up there with that VT State Trooper and the ******* swearing speeder! :lol:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Was it VT? I thought it was ME.


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Ayah, It was Maine.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I know a guy that would love to use the taser "recreationally"... he is a twisted individual, but a good man. :shock:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I love it! What a maroon. He was a nice guy, I would of only said I was going to taze you once. Any one else notice she sounded like a dieing Hiena. :roll:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Sgt_110";p="66554 said:


> This video is bound to become a training tool...Right up there with that VT State Trooper and the ******* swearing speeder! :lol:


It already is. http://www.lineofduty.com/library/volume_1_program_5.pdf#search='Irate%20Motorist%20video'


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

For those who do not carry Tasers, what would be the alternative? OC then pull them out?


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

I miss the banana boat.....frosty beverages.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

ShakeEmDOwn016";p="66709 said:


> I miss the banana boat.....frosty beverages.


Well, you can always have a scorpian bowl at the Lotus Blossum :wink:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

ShakeEmDOwn016";p="66709 said:


> I miss the banana boat.....frosty beverages.


Lets have the next MassCops meet and greet at the Banana Boat during Happy Hour :baby13: :jestera: :baby01:


----------

